# help on Leg wk out for female



## Cinabonn (Dec 10, 2003)

Hello...


 I am interested to  know any advise on achieving better definition on my legs. I am a female 29 years old. I CAN NOT do squats or deadlifts due to a slipped disk. 

As per my Therapist's advise, leg presses, extensions, inner, and outter thigh are safe.


I already do the following, please criticize.........

Leg extensions

3 sets of 20 @45lbs

Isolated Leg extensions

3 sets of 15 on each leg @ 35lbs

Leg press

4 sets of 20 @ 120 lbs

Inner & outter thigh

3 sets of 20 on each machine @60 lbs

Ham press (sitting)

3 sets of 15 @ 40lbs.


----------



## court (Dec 10, 2003)

Your pic on the thread you look fcuking HOT!!
Really hot


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

Try 1 legged Leg Presses and 1 Legged Leg Ext.  those will help especially because you can't squat.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2003)

You do realize that definition in your legs will come from a loss of bodyfat, right?


----------



## Cinabonn (Dec 10, 2003)

I do cardio 5 xs a week... anywhere form 25 to 50 min.. varying days...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

I think you should cut your reps down to 8-10 reps so that you can go heavier.

  Cardio 5x a week.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Cinabonn *_
> I do cardio 5 xs a week... anywhere form 25 to 50 min.. varying days...



great, but doing excessive cardio is not necessarily going to make you lean.


----------



## Chad Cena III (Dec 11, 2003)

Too much cardio might rob you of that hard earned muscle.  Good suggestion by Jodi, 1 legged leg presses would be good.


----------

